# dayton motor wiring



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

RM Sparks said:


> need help wiring dayton motor with run capacitor 120v reversible motor with brake- four wires from motor - blue +yellow , red and black are used to reverse motor + two black wires going to brake (skylite motor) any sugesstions ????


 
Yeah. Call Grainger.


----------



## RM Sparks (Aug 4, 2009)

thanks there not open yet


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

RM Sparks said:


> thanks there not open yet


 
www.grainger.com 

And it's a national number they answer 24/7


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

If this motor is single voltage (115 only), then most likely blue and yellow are the run winding, black and red are the start winding, and obviously, the two black wires are the brake coil. 

For standard rotation (clockwise when viewed from the back) one side of the 120 would go to blue, black, and one of the brake wires. The other side of the 120 would go to yellow, red, and the other brake wire. 

For non-standard rotation, one side of the 120 would go to blue, red, and one of the brake wires. The other side of the 120 would go to yellow, black, and the other brake wire. 

You've likely figured this out by now, but swapping the black and red will reverse rotation.

Rob


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

For some reason if you can't get the colour codes but here the number verison .,

1- Bleu
2- White
3- Orange
4- Yellow
5- Black
6- NCA { no color assianged }
7- NCA 
8- Red

P1 - NCA
P2 - Brown 

That is typical NEMA color / Number format however it may varies a bit from standard format escpally with IEC motor it will be out of the window.

Merci,Marc


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

I guess he got a hold of Grainger.


----------

